# Applying on Foreign Seat Need HELP!!



## haris1412 (Jun 12, 2013)

Guys could you please guide me out whats the procedure for applying on foreign seat. First of all whats the difference between Self finance and foreign seat? Secondly i read somewhere that the deadline to submit documents to HEC was yesterday, that means i wont be eligible to apply anywhere on foreign seat like cmh or lmdc etc..? I thought that applications for private medical colleges were going to open in end October?? Need help asap! THANKS!!!


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

You submit your application form to HEC if you want to apply on Foreign Self Finance seats. This is Pakistan, you have to know and do everything yourself lol


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

HEC only deals with government colleges. So if u wanted to apply to a government college u would apply to hec n then hec would place you in a college. Self finance and foreign seats are pretty much ghe same thing...hec just calls thr foreign seats self finance seats where u r paying fee in dollars and the fee is alot more compared to the local student fee. If you are applying to a private college then you would apply directly to the college and hec is not involved in that..so you would have to look at the deadline of private colleges to see if u can still apply or not


----------



## Srf04 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,


I am in a huge dilemma and would appreciate any guidance or help in this situation.


im applying to some private medical colleges in pakistan as foreign applicant. I received my o level equivalence from ibcc which was fine, but yesterday they provided me with a provisional result for my australian high school as 57%!! I'm so annoyed because I'm 3% below the pmdc requirement and cannot apply to ANY medical college in pakistan. 


When I called up ibcc, they told me they deduct 10% from the average to get the equivalence. I'm at such a disadvantage because of this. Anyone know what I can do?? 


Does any uni in pakistan accept an equivalence lower than 60? Even if it's a dental college, According to australian standards, I am on a 64% average. 


Anyone been in a similar situation??


I'll appreciate any help. 
THanks!!!


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

You could ask them to redo your equivalency? If you were at 64% in Australia it doesn't sound like you would be at 60% in pakistan given their deductions..I dont mean to be rude but if you take 10% away from 64% you get about 57-58%. There might be some private places in pakistan that might look at you if you donated money but there are threads that look at those schools. I also think there is a thread on low aggregates. I would take a look at those to see if they can help you. Good luck


----------



## Srf04 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the response! How is the aggregate calculated? I'm sitting sat ii this Saturday so I don't even think I have an aggregate ATM. This is all so stressing.


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

Srf04 said:


> Thanks for the response! How is the aggregate calculated? I'm sitting sat ii this Saturday so I don't even think I have an aggregate ATM. This is all so stressing.


Hey go to some private colleges and ask them. I have a friend and they looked at his highschool transcript and they accepted him lol... and try to get a good grade in sat


----------



## Shawana (Oct 2, 2013)

Where are you giving the SAT II test? And also have you given it before?


----------



## Srf04 (Oct 1, 2013)

Shawana said:


> Where are you giving the SAT II test? And also have you given it before?


Im sitting sat in Australia. It's my first time.


----------



## Shawana (Oct 2, 2013)

Good luck!!! Are you only applying through the HEC? 

Also, I had s sort of similar problem to yours - I have a 540 in Chemistry when the minimum required is a 550. My dad talked to one of his good friends (whose actually one of the founders of Shifa) and he said that the 60% and 550 minimum are requirements set by the PMDC and no officially recognized medical school will accept any application with anything less than that - every school has to report the scores of accepted students and schools can lose their official recognition if they accept students with less marks. 
So basically, I'm giving the SAT II in chemistry again and trying to get above a 550 - I hope you can figure out some way to raise that 57% b/c I don't think any official school will accept it....best of luck!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

You guys should check for UOL. They have been a bit notorious in accepting students below the 60% threshold, I assume. I heard about a few cases actually.


----------

